# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Cách Khôi Phục Và Xóa Triêt Để File Video Đã Xóa Trên iPHone?

## giangnguyen9199

mấy hôm trc a của e quay 1 đoạn video để phục vụ công việc của a ấy, nhưng chưa cắm vào itunes đã xóa mất. vậy giờ có cách nào lấy lại? và nếu lấy lại đc thì có cách nào xóa triệt để?
e xin cảm ơn!

----------

